# Watering Photinia



## OQF (Dec 2, 2003)

Okay, we bought 35 1 gallon photina and are in the process of getting them planted. The guy at the nursery made a suggestion. He said to take some pieces of six inch pvc pipe three feet long and bury beside each plant about two to two and half feet deep.There is about a foot or so sticking out of the ground. Fill these pipes up let it soak in and fill them again. Do this once a week for about the first year depending on the rainfall. He said this would get the water down to the roots where the plants need it and would also encourange good root growth. His opinion was that a soil basin around the tree only allows the grass roots to get most of the water. Anybody ever heard of this technique?


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 2, 2003)

Sounds like a good way to drown them! Your soil could be way different but we have alot of clay and the last thing you want is water to sit in the bottom of the hole. If they are planted properly : dig the hole about 1/4 wider than the ball to loosen the soil, don't amend it, and approx. 1/4 to 1/3 of the root flare above the ground it should be fine with a soaking once a week for a while. Most of the roots will usually start to migrate out from around the top of the rootbal first not the bottom.


----------



## OQF (Dec 4, 2003)

Okay,I'm listening. Make some suggestions.


----------



## jimmyq (Dec 11, 2003)

Depends on the situation Dan, Photinia could be the cats a$$ for the purpose of this consumer, may not be the prettiest thing in the world for all of course...


----------



## coffeecraver (Dec 25, 2003)

The pipe is a little much certianly on 1 gallon plants,even on 50 gallon ones.

The Photinia should be planted at 8-10' apart. When they are pulled from the pot ,you shoud check the roots,see if they are matted around.If they are then you should cut them a 1/4"on 3 sides and across the bottom.

The hole should be as deep as the container and twice as wide with sides tapered.I like to plant at 1/2" high and let the mulch cover them. As it is sometimes hard to determine the root flare on shrubs.
If you are using them as a screen then you should have them in a mulch bed about 5' wide.The grass roots should not be able to compete with the photinia.

When watering the plant in,pull the nozzle off the hose and put the hose at the base of the plant,then shove it to the bottom of the hole.Turn the water on slow and let it fill the hole.When the plant has had enough the dirt around the base will collapse.Lightly cover with mulch and move to the next one. 

Myrica cerifera (Wax Myrtle),Bayberry)
is another good choice for screening


----------

